# got a doe



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

she ran 200 yards but i found her.was a long drag back to the truck. lol


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats on the doe! Long drags is what forced me into buying a deer cart...


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

CONGRATS, NICE LOOKING DOE!!!!!!!



doegirl said:


> Congrats on the doe! Long drags is what forced me into buying a deer cart...


I second that. Deer cart = good thing


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

It always amazes me how heavy they get after that first 20-30 yards!! lol

congrats!!!

PR


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

very nice doe congrats


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

great doe the works always starts after the kill lol


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats on the fine lookin doe. Sorry bout the drag , thats one good thing I like about hunting with the younger brothers , Since I take them hunting , they drag anything I kill


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations! That will be some good eating.

That was a good choice of nights to drag her. Pick the wet nights so they slide better.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job. How you feeling this morning after that drag? lol My skinny arse would be in rehab if I had to drag a deer 200 yds.  
Bob


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats on the doe. Looks like good eatin'!

That's a nice Horton you got there too. Is that the Explorer 150? 

Lg_mouth


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

its the legend xt175. the shot was 32 yards and an end to end pass through!!
she still ran 200 yards down several hills with lots of tall briar bushes.lol what a pain in the butt.. but well worth it. was raining and very hard to track.made it to the check in with 3 minutes to spare!! cant wait for my second deer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

Nice deer. I knwo a cart makes it so much easier. I shot a big, actually a huge doe last year about a mile from my truck. Thank god a fellow hunter let me use his cart.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your doe. Nothing beats a full freezer. That Legend 175 is one heck of a bow. My father has one and I shot my buck with it last year. I was very impressed by the bow.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

basstrackerman said:


> she still ran 200 yards down several hills with lots of tall briar bushes.lol what a pain in the butt.. but well worth it. was raining and very hard to track.made it to the check in with 3 minutes to spare!!


I think you need to change your user name here to "Deertrackerman". 

Great job on finding her. Sometimes though deer can amaze you how long they can hold up and how much blood they can lose prior to dropping.


----------

